# MetLife Does Not Offer Rideshare Insurance Coverage



## safedriver80s (Feb 18, 2019)

At least as of January 2020, MetLife does not offer the rideshare endorsement on its auto insurance policies.

If someone, like some review site or Top 10 list site says otherwise, they are wrong.

If an employee of MetLife tells you otherwise, ask to speak to a supervisor to confirm what they are saying, and read ALL fine print.


----------



## 191319 (Dec 12, 2019)

Actually, that isn't true. I have MetLife and phase 1 and 2 of rideshare are covered on my Texas auto policy and does not require an endorsement. Like with all insurance companies, coverages may vary from state to state.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

safedriver80s said:


> At least as of January 2020, MetLife does not offer the rideshare endorsement on its auto insurance policies.
> 
> If someone, like some review site or Top 10 list site says otherwise, they are wrong.
> 
> If an employee of MetLife tells you otherwise, ask to speak to a supervisor to confirm what they are saying, and read ALL fine print.


Insurance companies and what they offer varies widely state by state.


----------

